# First Ristretto... Not bad



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

I've always been a fan of the strong stuff so today bit the bullet and pulled my first ristretto from the classic.

Worked out at 19g in about 21 seconds. From just under 19g in the basket.

I expected it to be a bit too sour with the shorter extraction time but I'm actually quite impressed. Certainly very drinkable and a very full flavor and great body.

I'm sure it can be improved upon but I just wanted to check the extraction time was about right.

As usual fresh beans from Silver Oak in Peterborough.









Also wanted to impress you all with another coffee related birthday present from a family member. Yum?


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

You have to focus on how it tastes for sure. There are some who pull ristrettos in 20 seconds and others that go 45. I tend to start with the roasters recommendations and then tweak for flavor optimization. For instance, I had one who recommended a 20g dose pulled at about 26-30 seconds for an output of 22-24g. It was really good, like drinking a meyer lemon (the sweetness of the lemon flavor, not the zesty kind). I tweaked the grind slightly finer to get a 20g output (other parameters being the same) and found the lemon was still there, but didn't dominate the cup. It was, to me, a more balanced and enjoyable cup, but I could see someone really wanting that in your face lemon. I know someone who pulls the same shot at 45 seconds, and he absolutely raves about it - though I haven't discussed flavor profile with him yet (that's coming when he returns from his meditation retreat - he's been gone for like 2 or 3 months).


----------

